

Pat Metheny's Orchestration: A mechanically controlled jazz ensemble - drhodes
http://www.patmetheny.com/orchestrioninfo/

======
ehsanul
What an amazing setup. What I'm wondering is whether something similar, in
terms of automated jamming, could be made available to more people through
software, perhaps a puredata program. That would be a really interesting
project to work on.

~~~
baddox
For a virtual drummer, Jamstix seems to be popular, although I've never been
impressed by its behavior. <http://www.rayzoon.com/>

------
daeken
Amazing. I can't wait to hear what comes out of PMG next; The Way Up blew me
away in a way that no other jazz recording ever has, and I can't imagine the
next one won't do the same.

~~~
leftnode
Agreed. I remember listening to Letter From Home as a kid and just loving
every note that came out of my speakers.

------
J3L2404
I've always appreciated PM for his musical prowess, attention to detail and
ethereal style - but this is too much (in a good way)! Solenoid and pneumatic
accoutrements unsullied, steampunk retro-coolness, as a musician I am blown
away. The most beautiful part is the programming - there is none! (ironic
huh?). All other instruments are 'coded' by parroting his guitar, the ultimate
in simplicity. MIDI seems like a form of torture. I have to have one!

~~~
mortenjorck
The guitar-as-master-control system is beautiful, but it makes me wonder what
kind of UI he has set up to select instruments. It's too bad the video didn't
show much of the tech behind the amazing suite, though there's also something
to just seeing it work like magic.

